# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Chuỗi ngày đau đớn của cậu bé 2 tuổi rưỡi uống nhầm axit

## huanpt

Tin:
http://doisong.vnexpress.net/tin-tuc...t-3115107.html

Mình cũng có con nhỏ trạc tuổi này, thấy đau quá.
Nếu có thể được diễn đàn mình có thể tổ chức từ thiện ở chỗ này, hy vọng phần nào giúp bé mau lành.

----------

ABCNC, diy1102, Mr.L, ppgas, thuyên1982

----------


## itanium7000

Bác huanpt và anh em miền Nam khởi xướng đi, em xin tham gia ủng hộ.

----------

diy1102, huanpt, nhatson

----------


## sales247

Ủng hộ bác 2 tay, 2 chân. Bác Huân phát động phong trào đi, em hưởng ứng.

----------

diy1102, huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Vậy xin phép admin cho mình tổ chức 1 mục quyên góp nhé.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Vậy bác huanpt đề nghị AD chuyển vào mục chính chứ k để vào chuyện bên lề ạ.

----------

huanpt

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Làm từ thiện là một nghĩa cữ rất cao đẹp và đáng trân trọng. BQT hoan nghênh và ủng hộ vấn đề này.

Hiện diễn đàn không có chuyên mục riêng cho nội dung này, do đó chủ đề này được di chuyển về mục Đóng hóp phát triển.

Các nội dung cần thiết cho chủ đề này.. xin được nhường lại cho bạn HuanPT tiếp tục nhé.

Trân trọng.

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Cảm ơn admin.
Xin chân thành cảm ơn trước các tấm lòng hảo tâm, của ít lòng nhiều, bao nhiêu cũng được. 

01. HuanPT xin mở màn, xin biếu cháu 300k.
02.

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

Em xin góp chút tấm lòng nhé anh :200K.
Anh em nhanh tay nào ...

----------

huanpt

----------


## itanium7000

Em tiếp theo nhé, xin đăng ký gửi 200k cho cháu bé.

----------


## CKD

Theo chân bác huanpt 300K.

Anh Huan cho số tk để thuận tiện nhé.. có Vietcombank hay Sacombank thì tốt ạ.

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Xin cảm ơn các tấm lòng vàng.

01. Huanpt: 300k
02. Ghoang: 200k
03. itanium7000: 200k
04. CKD: 300k

Các bác xin vui lòng chuyển 1 trong 2 tài khoản sau:
...

----------

CKD

----------


## Nam CNC

thương gia theo 300K và 450K tiền anh Tuấn chuyển dư khi mua hàng , mình đại diện cho anh Tuấn chuyển luôn là tổng cộng 750K , cho em cái tài khoản vietcombank anh Huận hen.

----------

huanpt, Tuấn

----------


## imechavn

Của ít lòng nhiều, tôi ủng hộ 200000 cho cháu bé.

----------

huanpt

----------


## sales247

Sales247 xin được góp 500k.

----------

huanpt

----------


## thuannguyen

Em cũng xin ủng hộ 200k.

----------

huanpt

----------


## culitruong

Tớ củng đu gió, nhưng mà đưa tiền bằng cách nào đây chủ thớt.

----------

huanpt

----------


## emptyhb

Em cũng xin ủng hộ 200 vào vcb, mong cháu mau khỏi.

----------

huanpt

----------


## buithonamk42

mình cũng xin ủng hộ 200k, thứ 2 mình chuyển tiền

----------

huanpt

----------


## CKD

Xin cảm ơn các tấm lòng vàng.

01. Huanpt: 300k
02. Ghoang: 200k
03. itanium7000: 200k
04. CKD: 300k
05. Nam CNC: 300K
06. Tuấn: 450K
07. imechavn: 200K
08. Sale247: 500K
09. thuannguyen: 200K
10. emtyhp: 200K
11. buithonamk42: 200K

...

----------

huanpt

----------


## ABCNC

Mình góp 300k, đã chuyển vào tk VCB

----------

huanpt

----------


## QUANG KG

Cho mình ké 300k nha các bác, !mai CK

----------

huanpt

----------


## Mr.L

em xin gửi 300k cho bé

----------

huanpt

----------


## anhxco

Em cũng xin góp 200k, k đáng là bao nhưng hi vọng phần nào giúp gia đình, mong mọi điều tốt lành sẽ đến với cháu.

----------

huanpt

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình chuyển tiền đi rồi sao không thấy ta?

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

> Tớ củng đu gió, nhưng mà đưa tiền bằng cách nào đây chủ thớt.


Tớ còn nợ cậu 1.5tr đấy.

----------


## huanpt

Một lần nữa xin cảm ơn các tấm lòng vàng. 

Tình hình đến sáng nay 06/12/2014 như sau:

01. Huanpt: 300k
02. Ghoang: 200k (VCB)
03. itanium7000: 200k (VCB)
04. CKD: 300k
05. Nam CNC: 300K
06. Tuấn: 450K
07. imechavn: 200K
08. Sale247: 500K
09. thuannguyen: 200K
10. emtyhp: 200K
11. buithonamk42: 200K
12. ABCNC: 300k (VCB)
13. Quang KG: 300k
14. Mr.L: 300k (VCB)
15. Anhxco: 200k. (VCB)
16. Thuhanoi: 200k (VCB)

Trên giao dịch có các chi tiết sau, một số có ghi tên, một số không.




Các bác xin vui lòng chuyển 1 trong 2 tài khoản sau:...

Tiện đây cũng xin ý kiến các bác, mình sẽ tạm dừng quyên góp để tổ chức thăm hỏi hay là thêm vài ngày?

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Em gửi 200k cho bé, tí e chuyển khoản vcb bác nhé

----------

huanpt

----------


## emptyhb

Em đã chuyển khoản qua VCB từ hôm qua với nội dung: Tuan hb ck đó bác

----------


## huanpt

Theo thông tin tham khảo được, hiện bé được nằm theo dõi tại phòng Hồi sức Ngoại tổng hợp Bệnh viện Nhi đồng 1 (TP HCM).

Mình sẽ liên hệ và chuyển số tiền này vào tài khoản của người mẹ của bé.
Anh em thống nhất ngày giờ đi thăm bé nhé.

Nếu đến ngày đi thăm mà tiền về chưa đủ, mình sẽ ứng trước.

Sau đó, mọi sự giúp đỡ liên hệ:
Chị Hồ Thị Út Em, ngụ xã Ninh Thạnh Lợi, huyện Hồng Dân, tỉnh Bạc Liêu
-    ĐT: 0129.638.8904
-    Số tài khoản: 19028791179011, ngân hàng Techcombank, chi nhánh TP HCM
-    Hoặc đến khoa Hồi sức ngoại, Bệnh viện Nhi Đồng 1 (TP HCM)


Tình hình đến sáng nay 06/12/2014 như sau:

01. Huanpt: 300k
02. Ghoang: 200k (VCB)
03. itanium7000: 200k (VCB)
04. CKD: 300k (VCB)
05. Nam CNC: 300K (VCB)
06. Tuấn: 450K (VCB)
07. imechavn: 200K
08. Sale247: 500K
09. thuannguyen: 200K
10. emtyhp: 200K (VCB)
11. buithonamk42: 200K
12. ABCNC: 300k (VCB)
13. Quang KG: 300k
14. Mr.L: 300k (VCB)
15. Anhxco: 200k. (VCB)
16. Thuhanoi: 200k (VCB)
17. giaiphapcnc: 200k (VCB)

----------

buithonamk42, Mr.L

----------


## Nam CNC

Buổi sáng em nhờ vợ em Nguyễn Thị Trà My chuyển cho anh 750K là gồm em và anh Tuấn ngoài Hà Nội nhé ( anh Tuấn Hói , em nhớ thế hehehe )

----------

huanpt

----------


## culitruong

> Tớ còn nợ cậu 1.5tr đấy.



Thế thì may quá, trừ hết đi bác, cục nợ ấy coi như tớ giữ hộ.

----------

huanpt

----------


## thuannguyen

Tối nay vừa chuyển khoản cho bác.

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Cảm động trước tấm lòng bao la của anh em. Thật lòng là ngoài mong đợi của mình. Thượng đế sẽ trả công xứng đáng cho anh em. 
Tình hình đến sáng nay 07/12/2014 như sau:

01. Huanpt: 300k
02. Ghoang: 200k (VCB)
03. itanium7000: 200k (VCB)
04. CKD: 300k (VCB)
05. Nam CNC: 300K (VCB)
06. Tuấn: 450K (VCB)
07. imechavn: 200K
08. Sale247: 500K
09. thuannguyen: 200K (VCB)
10. emtyhp: 200K (VCB)
11. buithonamk42: 200K
12. ABCNC: 300k (VCB)
13. Quang KG: 300k
14. Mr.L: 300k (VCB)
15. Anhxco: 200k. (VCB)
16. Thuhanoi: 200k (VCB)
17. giaiphapcnc: 200k (VCB)
18. cuclitruong: 1500k (HuanPT giữ)
19. tradacnc: 1400k ++++ (đấu giá)

Một lần nữa, chân thành cảm ơn anh em.

----------


## sales247

Mấy nay có việc đi Cà Mau vừa lên tối qua, tí e ghé ngang gởi bác Huân nhé.

----------

huanpt

----------


## TranThuy

Nhờ các bác chuyển giúp cho cháu bé 500k
(mai e chuyển vào TK bác Huanpt)

----------

huanpt

----------


## biết tuốt

em  xin gửi 200k  thứ 2 em chuyển tk

----------

huanpt

----------


## Luyến

của ít lòng nhiều xin ủng hộ 500k. mong cháu bé nhanh bình phục.

----------

huanpt, Tuấn

----------


## ppgas

Bác huanpt,

Vừa chuyển tiền giúp đỡ cháu bé (Vcb nhé huanpt). 
Việc làm rất có ý nghĩa, rất mong sẽ có nhiều chương trình tương tự.
Cảm ơn huanpt.

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Tình hình đến tối nay 07/12/2014 như sau:

01. Huanpt: 300k
02. Ghoang: 200k (VCB)
03. itanium7000: 200k (VCB)
04. CKD: 300k (VCB)
05. Nam CNC: 300K (VCB)
06. Tuấn: 450K (VCB)
07. imechavn: 200K
08. Sale247: 500K (HuanPT giữ)
09. thuannguyen: 200K (VCB)
10. emtyhp: 200K (VCB)
11. buithonamk42: 200K
12. ABCNC: 300k (VCB)
13. Quang KG: 300k
14. Mr.L: 300k (VCB)
15. Anhxco: 200k. (VCB)
16. Thuhanoi: 200k (VCB)
17. giaiphapcnc: 200k (VCB)
18. cuclitruong: 1500k (HuanPT giữ)
19. tradacnc: 1540k ++++ (đấu giá)
20. TranThuy 500k
21. Biết tuốt: 200k
22. Luyến: 500k
23. Gamo: 300 k (call)
24. Ppgas: chưa chk tk

Một lần nữa, chân thành cảm ơn anh em.

----------

Luyến

----------


## ahdvip

Em 200k nữa mà chưa chuyển khoản đượctại tài khoản ko có tiền  :Big Grin: , nếu có đi thăm em đưa luôn hoặn ko được nữa thì em nhờ chuyển. keke

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Tình hình đến sáng nay 08/12/2014 như sau:

01. Huanpt: 300k
02. Ghoang: 200k (VCB)
03. itanium7000: 200k (VCB)
04. CKD: 300k (VCB)
05. Nam CNC: 300K (VCB)
06. Tuấn: 450K (VCB)
07. imechavn: 200K (VCB)
08. Sale247: 500K (HuanPT giữ)
09. thuannguyen: 200K (VCB)
10. emtyhb: 200K (VCB)
11. buithonamk42: 200K
12. ABCNC: 300k (VCB)
13. Quang KG: 300k
14. Mr.L: 300k (VCB)
15. Anhxco: 200k. (VCB)
16. Thuhanoi: 200k (VCB)
17. giaiphapcnc: 200k (VCB)
18. cuclitruong: 1500k (HuanPT giữ)
19. tradacnc: 1550k ++++???? (đấu giá, chưa biết kết quả ra sao)
20. TranThuy 500k
21. Biết tuốt: 200k
22. Luyến: 500k
23. Gamo: 300 k (call)
24. Ppgas: 300k (VCB)
25. Ahdvip: 200k
26. Mig21: 200k (VCB)

Một lần nữa, chân thành cảm ơn anh em.

(Bác Mig21 không post trên thread này, nhưng có chuyển khoản, nên xin phép bác được ghi danh trên đây)

----------


## Gamo

Anh Huân ơi, sáng mai em gửi tiền cho anh nhe. Sáng nay em tính ra ngân hàng mà tán dóc với cha CKD xong ngân hàng đóng cửa mất.

----------

huanpt

----------


## huongpham

Chào anh Huân, anh đợi thêm giúp mình, sáng mai (09 / 12 / 14) mình chuyển tiền đóng góp cho bé nhe. Cám ơn anh.

----------

huanpt

----------


## QUANG KG

Hôm nay bận quá ko CK được, mai sẽ CK cho anh gửi bé giúp mình, !

----------

huanpt

----------


## buithonamk42

mình mới chuyển chiều nay, Huân kiểm tra giúp nhé

----------

huanpt

----------


## CBNN

anh Huan cho em ủng hộ 200k nhé!

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Tình hình đến sáng nay 09/12/2014 như sau:

01. Huanpt: 300k
02. Ghoang: 200k (VCB)
03. itanium7000: 200k (VCB)
04. CKD: 300k (VCB)
05. Nam CNC: 300K (VCB)
06. Tuấn: 450K (VCB)
07. imechavn: 200K (VCB)
08. Sale247: 500K (HuanPT giữ)
09. thuannguyen: 200K (VCB)
10. emtyhb: 200K (VCB)
11. buithonamk42: 200K  (VCB)
12. ABCNC: 300k (VCB)
13. Quang KG: 300k
14. Mr.L: 300k (VCB)
15. Anhxco: 200k. (VCB)
16. Thuhanoi: 200k (VCB)
17. giaiphapcnc: 200k (VCB)
18. cuclitruong: 1500k (HuanPT giữ)
19. tradacnc: 1530k (đấu giá kết thúc, chiến thắng thuộc về mọi người, hàng thuộc về bác biết tuốt)
20. TranThuy 500k (VCB)
21. Biết tuốt: 200k
22. Luyến: 500k (VCB)
23. Gamo: 300 k (call)
24. Ppgas: 300k (VCB)
25. Ahdvip: 200k
26. Mig21: 200k (VCB)
27. CBNN: 200k 

Dự tính hết ngày mai, chúng ta sẽ ngừng việc quyên góp. Nếu bác nào có lòng xin để dành lần sau, xã hội luôn có những hoàn cảnh cần giúp đỡ.
Do anh em không đề xuất ngày đi thăm, nên mình dự định sẽ đi tham vào chiều tối thứ 5 11/12/2014. Anh em có ý kiến nào khác cũng xin post tại đây nhé.

Một lần nữa, chân thành cảm ơn anh em.

----------

tradacnc

----------


## huanpt

Đã nhận được tiền do bác Biết tuốt chuyển. Cảm ơn 2 bác tradacnc và biết tuốt nhé.
Số tiền quyên góp được hiện tại là: 9,750,000đ.
Số tiền mình đang giữ: 8.950.000đ

----------

huongpham

----------


## huongpham

Em vua chuyen tien den anh Huan xong, chac trong chieu nay hoac sang mai anh nhan duoc.
Anh kiem tra giup em nhe.
Anh cho em gui loi hoi tham den be Toan anh nhe.
Cam on anh.

----------

huanpt

----------


## tradacnc

Bác cho em gửi lời hỏi thăm đến bé 
Cảm ơn anh nhé

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Đã nhận được tiền của một số bạn chuyển. Tình hình đến trưa 09/12/2014 như sau:

01. Huanpt: 300k
02. Ghoang: 200k (VCB)
03. itanium7000: 200k (VCB)
04. CKD: 300k (VCB)
05. Nam CNC: 300K (VCB)
06. Tuấn: 450K (VCB)
07. imechavn: 200K (VCB)
08. Sale247: 500K (HuanPT giữ)
09. thuannguyen: 200K (VCB)
10. emtyhb: 200K (VCB)
11. buithonamk42: 200K (VCB)
12. ABCNC: 300k (VCB)
13. Quang KG: 300k
14. Mr.L: 300k (VCB)
15. Anhxco: 200k. (VCB)
16. Thuhanoi: 200k (VCB)
17. giaiphapcnc: 200k (VCB)
18. cuclitruong: 1500k (HuanPT giữ)
19. tradacnc: 1530k (đấu giá kết thúc, chiến thắng thuộc về mọi người, hàng thuộc về bác biết tuốt)
20. TranThuy 500k (VCB)
21. Biết tuốt: 170k (VCB) 
22. Luyến: 500k (VCB)
23. Gamo: 300k + 500k (VCB) (Hoan hô bác Gamo vừa tăng thêm 500k nữa!!)
24. Ppgas: 300k (VCB)
25. Ahdvip: 200k
26. Mig21: 200k (VCB)
27. CBNN: 200k (VCB)
28. Huongpham: 500k (VCB)

Số tiền quyên góp được hiện tại là: 10,950,000 đ.

Như vậy coi như việc quyên góp đã hoàn tất. 
Thay mặt cháu Toàn và gia đình, chân thành tri ân các tấm lòng vàng của diễn đàn.

"Tổ công tác" sẽ tổ chức đi thăm hỏi và thông tin tới các bạn trong các bài sau.

Xin cảm ơn.

----------


## huanpt

Sau khi thống nhất với 1 số anh em, thì chiều mai (10/12/2014), lúc 17h đến 18h, chúng ta sẽ đến thăm cháu.
Bác nào đi thì hẹn nhau ở gần BV Nhi Đồng 1 nhé.

----------

anhxco, huongpham, ppgas

----------


## huongpham

Em cám ơn anh Huân và các anh chị em trong tổ công tác đã phát động phong trào để mọi người chung tay đóng góp cho những hoàn cảnh bất hạnh.

----------


## ppgas

> Sau khi thống nhất với 1 số anh em, thì chiều mai (10/12/2014), lúc 17h đến 18h, chúng ta sẽ đến thăm cháu.
> Bác nào đi thì hẹn nhau ở gần BV Nhi Đồng 1 nhé.


Great job, man!

----------


## huanpt

Chiều hôm qua (10/12/2014) đại diện diễn dàn đã tổ chức tham hỏi bé Toàn tại bệnh viện Nhi Đồng 1. 

Hiện tại bé đang nằm tại phòng hồi sức, khoa ngoại tổng hợp sau khi phải mổ lại (ca mổ tuần trước đã thành công nhưng do bé khóc quá nên đứt chỉ và phải mổ lại).

Diễn dàn đã trao tận tay Bố Mẹ của bé số tiền 11 triệu đồng do anh em ủng hộ.

Xin chân thành cảm ơn tấm lòng hảo tâm, đã đóng góp vật chất, tham gia đấu giá từ thiện hoặc khích lệ tinh thần cho những người thực hiện. Nghĩa cử cao đẹp đó phần nào làm dịu nỗi đau của bé cũng như phụ huynh.

----------

anhxco, culitruong, Gamo, itanium7000, mig21, Nam CNC, ppgas

----------

